# Topics > Entities > Societies >  AI House, AI community in Ukraine, Kyiv, Ukraine

## Airicist2

aihouse.club

facebook.com/AIHouse.Ukraine

twitter.com/AIHouse_Ukraine

linkedin.com/company/aihouse-ukraine

instagram.com/aihouse.ukraine

CEO - Bogdan Ponomar

----------

